# double my drinking water



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Still extending my storage. Lately increased my drinking water. I used to have 4 times 5 gallon bottles of drinking water so now doubled it. and that for two people. Hope this can last a while. Besides, I have a regular water tank of more than 260 gallons. That water is for shower, toilet etc..The quality is maybe even good enough to drink (which we sometimes do). How much do others have?


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have 4 275gal water tanks outside tied into my gutter system as a rain catchment system. After this spring/summer's rains, all 4 tanks are full. I have 5 55gal water barrels in the basement tied to the basement sink. Also, we have several cases of bottled water "just in case" and because the plastic bottles will make handy drink containers later.

Water tanks are for the garden, washing, etc. That water can be drunk if properly filtered (I have 2 water filter systems for this). The inside tanks are for potable water, and we keep those full and rotated.

This may be overkill, or it may be insufficient. Depends on the length of the "event" and the type of need. We're looking at doing a few "sand-point" type shallow wells in the backyard to tap into the ground water. Will have to get it tested to see if it's able to be drunk or not.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

200 liters drinking water in bottles
40 gallons drinking water in hot water tank
15 gallons hygiene water in valved carboys
165 gallons flush water in 5 gal pails
Nearby creek and 3 different ways to filter it.

I'm still working on this, I'm not happy with it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a stream. Just have to haul it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Water down here is a worry with the weird city water system we have here. Water can go out in a matter of minutes during a power failure. So 260 gallons + the 40 gallon hot water tank.

Plus some gallons of bottled water for grab and go.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

One 275gal tote catching rainwater. For washing and watering.
Two 55gal drums, yet unfilled, for drinking water.
Thirty-six 3ltr jugs of Ozarka for short term drinking water. (got them on special at Kroger for .50 each, never saw that sale again in almost 2 years)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

2 ponds with fresh spring water, would still boil. Creek with questionable water, good for baths and cleaning. Plus 2 more springs that have yet to be dug up but I know where to dig. All within a couple hundred yards of the house. Almost forgot a great private well with backup hand pump should electricity go out. Have a water heater full and a bunch of frozen milk jugs in the freezer. I'm not to worried about water storage. Guess it's one of the benefits of living in WI.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Two wells on separate power sources and one of them is soon to have solar backup. small creek and large pond 400 yds away. 55 gal barrel full and four 35 gal empty barrels than can be hooked to barn gutters. Three 5 gal plastic water bottles.


----------

